# What Protien are you using at the moment....



## Jacob Hood (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes its that time again....payday.....friend of mine has been getting me Nutrisports 90+, ATM i am taking 3 shakes a day morning/pwo/bedtime just not sure how effective its being......price is not the issue but i am not looking to pay mega bucks, just want a good one, don’t think nutrisports is the best even though its dirt cheap and I’m one of the few that don’t mind how it tastes at all........................


Fire away anyways.....reps feel free to offer me whatever but tbh i doubt i will take it....


----------



## Spongy (Sep 14, 2018)

I use MyProtein check out this thread for more info if you're interested.  30% off your first order link is in the thread as well.  

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/27287-MyProtein-com-30-discount?highlight=myprotein


----------



## snake (Sep 14, 2018)

Here's my normal protein.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Body-For...66001f5-644bcd5d-f4cb86b7a475ec4c&athena=true

My Mother-in-law picked up some off brand for me but even though it is whey, this shit doesn't digest well. God bless that woman's heart but I'm about to feed it to the pigs and then eat them later for protein. It's bad when even the dogs won't come around you.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 14, 2018)

Checkout truenutrition as well. The more I get into things the more I’m enjoying making custom blends. (With POB approved fiber!)

Not necessary but I like tinkering..

I will say though... depending on your goals you might want to stick to whole foods. Ive noticed my metabolism slow down when dieting and having to many liquid meals. Something about solid food keeps things in higher gear. If your supplementing on a bulk it would be different.


----------



## Jin (Sep 14, 2018)

Chicken and beef.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 14, 2018)

Meat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trump (Sep 14, 2018)

Jenn loves meat


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 14, 2018)

snake said:


> Here's my normal protein.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Body-For...66001f5-644bcd5d-f4cb86b7a475ec4c&athena=true
> 
> My Mother-in-law picked up some off brand for me but even though it is whey, this shit doesn't digest well. God bless that woman's heart but I'm about to feed it to the pigs and then eat them later for protein. It's bad when even the dogs won't come around you.



Solid plan hahah


----------



## German89 (Sep 14, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Meat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lmfao.. yes!!!


----------



## snake (Sep 14, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Meat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





German89 said:


> Lmfao.. yes!!!



How much protein do you ladies take in per day?


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 14, 2018)

Try getting 300+ gm a day protein on just meat. Then there's the fat in that goes along with that in meat.  Nothing wrong with a protein shake, but three???

ON gold standard whey protein


----------



## Seeker (Sep 14, 2018)

when I was on cycle and weighing 260 I was taking in over 400 grams of protein a day. yes, protein shakes were very helpful in meeting those goals.  one or eveb two 50 gram shake per day helped. I always get my powders from Costco


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 14, 2018)

snake said:


> How much protein do you ladies take in per day?



You know I eat high protein!!! :32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 14, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> ON gold standard whey protein



lol...how many times have we said this is great protein!!!!:32 (19):


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 14, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I always get my powders from Costco



Yes sir....best place to buy it!!!!!!


----------



## German89 (Sep 14, 2018)

snake said:


> How much protein do you ladies take in per day?



I will have 240g today
Typically sit around there.. no more then 260. I can hit 300 easy.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 14, 2018)

I’ve got some body tech from vitamin shoppe. I don’t drink them much but I paid $50 for 10lbs. Couldn’t pass it up.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 14, 2018)

Now brand unflavored whey protein concentrates


----------



## deejeff442 (Sep 15, 2018)

I have a bucket of protein powder probably 2 years old.... Lol meat and more meat.
Easy here in texas we run our smokers full twice a week


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 17, 2018)

Eggs, 80/20 hamburger, ribeye steak, bacon, sausage. 
Honestly cant remember the last time I had a shake. Nothing against using them to supplement, just not needed in my case.


----------



## ducky1987 (Sep 17, 2018)

meat

even the meat that squirts out warm stuff


----------



## Jin (Sep 17, 2018)

ducky1987 said:


> meat
> 
> even the meat that squirts out warm stuff



I knew you liked your ass worked by that tranny. I bet you were stone cold sober too.


----------



## Trump (Sep 17, 2018)

Discount code today for myprotein 40% off protein powder PRO40


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 17, 2018)

FD gets all of his protein from semen and he's always looking for new donors.


----------

